# Use of VLAN isolates bhyve host from VM [FreeNAS]



## taupehat (May 20, 2017)

I have a bug report filed here but have the feeling this may be upstream. The basic problem is that when bridge0 is associated with a trunked interface, then the host and VM cannot communicate with each other (they can both communicate everywhere else just fine). As an experiment I set the interface up on an access port and removed all the VLAN ints and communications worked just fine. Unfortunately I do need to get this thing using VLANs.

Is there a known workaround for this? It looks fairly similar to but not the same as Bug 208910, but so far I've not found a closer match (apologies to the bugzilla host for the Status=ALL queries). Currently running FreeNAS current which uses 10.3-STABLE.


----------

